# Does anyone know about mice?



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

So I recently took in four little rescue mice that someone was just going to dump in a park. They're so tiny and cute! 
I did some research online and looked for housing and food needs, but I was thinking of trust training, or taming them. Is it much different than with rats?
As I speak all four little girls are curled up in the hood of my jacket, either nibbling on teats or climbing around. 

Three of them are white, and one little dark brown one. They're so very cute!


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Dark_Sama said:


> So I recently took in four little rescue mice that someone was just going to dump in a park. They're so tiny and cute!
> I did some research online and looked for housing and food needs, but I was thinking of trust training, or taming them. Is it much different than with rats?
> As I speak all four little girls are curled up in the hood of my jacket, either nibbling on teats or climbing around.
> 
> ...


 Define trust training. From what I hear, mice aren't as personable/"hands on" as rats are, in the sense that they are super cute and loads of fun to watch, but won't really ride around on your shoulder or similar rat-related things. They're not as smart, and they tend to smell more (many people say their boys smell TERRIBLE, though I'm sure a lot of that could be controlled) but they can still make great pets if you like pets that are cute and fun to watch and can still love you, just in a different way probably than rats would.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Mice get tame and friendly, it's just harder to interact with them due to the huge size difference. I've had them off and on through the years, one came when called and I had one as a kid that pretty much hung out with me... Others pretty much did their own thing... But to be honest, most people don't put a lot of training or relationship effort into their mice.

I suspect that to some degree it will depend on the particular mouse's abilities and the amount of effort you invest. There's no hard and fast rule that suggests that you can't bond with mice, but the general rule is that mice play on you while rats play with you... Again, I think it has more to do with the size difference than that animals intelligence... I suppose if humans were main frame computers and rats were android tablets... mice would rate in at somewhere around DOS or Windows 3.11 class computers. They're social, interactive and intelligent, just on a smaller scale. I remember when most businesses ran on DOS computers... depending on the software, they could do a lot more than people might give them credit for today...

Just have fun and see what you can do... One footnote, I never housebroke a mouse, but I admit, I never tried.

Congrats on your new furry friends.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I think they are smarter than most give them credit for. If you go on you tube and look up mouse tricks you'll find a lot of them that are doing some pretty impressive things.

I haven't had one myself since I was a kid. But I had a little girl mouse and she stayed in my pocket all the time. I brought her with me everywhere. She'd come up and sit on my shoulder and then go back into the pocket.


----------

